# SkipBoot



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Is he the one that does the rodeo act? or is that his brother Skidboot?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I thought I'd read somewhere that he died not too long ago. Perhaps I'm mistaken......


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Don't know if he died but I knew he was going blind at one time. Very smart dog though. The guy had a couple of more puppers coming along he was training the last I heard.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

We found that link long ago. He is or was a really intelligent dog.

The owner was pretty cool about the whole thing.

Everyone should see the video--it's amazing.

I hope Skidboot lives a long and healthy life.........

SJ


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Just googled Skidboot and he did die in March of this year. He was 14. They said his health had been declining for several years after being kicked inthe head by a cow ! He used to perform at the Texas State Fair. GOsh, he was right here in Dallas and the only time I saw him was on TV. If you google, you can see his act... awsome. RIP Skidboot


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes, Skidboot died, but I believe he sired a pup or two.


----------



## Lacy Licksalot (Nov 13, 2007)

I saw him on that pet talent show. He was truly an intelligent fella. I hate to hear that he is gone. My Mom very seldom watches anything on TV other than the news but I called her and told her to watch when he first came on. She was hooked to that show because of him. She called everyone and told them not to call and bother her when her show was on... Oh you should know my Mom is 80 years young.


----------



## tcww (Oct 3, 2007)

Hadn't seen it until the other day, but what really impressed me was Skidboot's owner's philosophy.


----------

